# Underwater Pine Tree?



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Could you wrap some driftwood with hornwort? Other than that, I saw a tank where a pretty realistic looking fir tree was made with moss on a stick... almost constant trimming would probably be necessary...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! What an incredible tank!

I suck at trimming.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=440385&highlight=

Check out the link in this thread, on the top of page 2 there are some tanks with Christmas trees/scenes from a competition. I'm not sure what type of moss was used but I want to know. I've been thinking of doing a small tree in a vase in time for the holidays this year.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow again! I never would have thought of some of those. 










Looks like fissidens was used on a cone?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i was going to say fissidens


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

That is amazing. Wonder how long you'd have to grow it before it would look the part.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure, but I know it will require trimming.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

OMG that's amazing. 

The things people think about to put in tanks lol.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I was going to say fissidens also! the dark green color will make it look more like a pine tree then say xmas moss


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah just get a cone shaped thing, tie a good amount of fissidens to it then wait maybe 1 month for it to grow in like that all natural like and it will look like a christmas tree!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Newman said:


> yeah just get a cone shaped thing, tie a good amount of fissidens to it then wait maybe 1 month for it to grow in like that all natural like and it will look like a christmas tree!


Newman what were you thinking about the cone shaped "thing" ? what would it be?

I was thinkin chicken wire or even SS mesh rolled into cone?


----------



## rininger85 (Jun 30, 2013)

what are they using for the snowy look there? I think it'd be awesome for someone to take that and make the 'sandfall' with it so it is constantly snowing on the pine tree! =)


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

I was thinking fissidens as well for the choice of moss, that or maybe mini xmas moss because...well xmas lol. 



TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Newman what were you thinking about the cone shaped "thing" ? what would it be?
> 
> I was thinkin chicken wire or even SS mesh rolled into cone?


I was thinking of cutting a piece of wood into a cone shape, but maybe that's because I have a couple small pieces that wouldn't need much modification. I think the SS mesh is a great idea though.



rininger85 said:


> what are they using for the snowy look there? I think it'd be awesome for someone to take that and make the 'sandfall' with it so it is constantly snowing on the pine tree! =)


My guess would be white sand, perhaps something with a slightly larger grain size. The sandfall idea sounds great I wonder if that could be controlled to work out nicely.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think the sandfall would work. Too much scattering in too big an area.

I was thinking Peacock moss may work as well.

How about a spawning cone for the armature?










Regular Terra cotta can be used for an aquarium, right? My wife works at a school and I bet she can get a student to make one from terra cotta clay.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

You could probably find a pre-made wooden cone at a craft store, too. I know our local Michael's and Ben Franklin's Crafts both have aisles full of wooden shapes. You'd just have to soak it long enough to make it sink.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd be nervous about chemicals in the wood.


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Would a styrofoam cone with a weighted center work? Those are readily available in the floral section of any craft store. The rough surface would be great for the moss to grip onto, too.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a plastic tree for aquariums - Amazon.com: Jardin Artificial Plastic Christmas Tree Shape Aquarium Plants, 11.4-Inch Height, Green: Pet Supplies


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty cool, Unrated. I think I want to try a living plant though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Elli said:


> Would a styrofoam cone with a weighted center work? Those are readily available in the floral section of any craft store. The rough surface would be great for the moss to grip onto, too.


Are you able to find a pic of one?


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Are you able to find a pic of one?


I had a few little ones (approx 3" tall) left over from last year's holiday crafts and had a good laugh at myself. Styrofoam is too buoyant even with a lead plant weight inserted in the bottom!

If I can get it to sink I'll post pics of the whole process. Experimenting is fun!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I want to see a "making of" on this aquascape. That is stunning!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm unsure how much of that is a painting in the background.


----------



## jmhk (May 3, 2013)

How about stuffing some moss in a North Carolina pine cone. They are huge, sturdy and very tree shaped.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

That might be a very good idea, jmhk.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

You'll want to be careful using pine cones. A lot of soft wood saps are pretty toxic. An alder cone would be a good option for that though.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Moss cover driftwood would be best. One big piece or several sticks tied together.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

thelub said:


> I want to see a "making of" on this aquascape. That is stunning!


I saw one somewhere, but now I can't find it. This placed 17th in the IAPLC. 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> I'm unsure how much of that is a painting in the background.


No, it's all natural. It's a pretty wide tank, being 75x50x40cm.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

soothing i was thinking the same thing about clay or the discus spawning cones. you can use sculpy clay and bake it so that might be a way to go also. ive heard of people makeing pleco caves out of it so i know its tank safe once baked.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## jmhk (May 3, 2013)

Soothing, I saw you got the white fish - did the rest of the tank come together yet or did I miss that thread?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Not yet. I pretty much failed with my first batch of fry. Going through that learning curve thing.

Just had another batch today, so I'm hoping this one goes better.


----------

